# 99213 with 99395



## tford (Nov 28, 2011)

My provider includes a thorough medical examination reviewing all systems from head to toe while perfoming a gynecological exam. Is it acceptable to bill a 99213 as well as 99395???

Thanks, tford


----------



## missy874 (Nov 28, 2011)

The head to toe is included in the 99395.  Was there a separately identifiable medical concern that was evaluated as well??  One that is not a stable chronic illness ?


----------



## mdoyle53 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can only bill the office visit if there is a separately identifiable issue that is examined and this must meet the requirements of a 99213 as far as exam and MDM.  From your description, your provider only performed the physical.


----------

